# Most obscure tarantula species?



## Driller64 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll be using this thread a way to add species to my wish list, as I'm too lazy to find these species myself. List as many as you can. Title says all, have at it!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 9, 2014)

The ones that aren't discovered yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 9, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> The ones that aren't discovered yet.


I meant in the hobby. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordWaffle (Apr 9, 2014)

Generally speaking, I wouldn't call any species that's available in the hobby obscure. They're either new (and really expensive) or lesser known (because of popularity being lower) species of well-known genera. Look into genus Brachypelma outside of smithi, emelia, vagans, boehmi, albopilosum and auratum. Or try some of te lesser-known Aphonopelma species.


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking on the World Spider Catalog and seeing a lot of obscure species there (or at least ones I haven't heard of). However, it is impossible to know which species are in the hobby. Are species listed in the World Spider Catalog generally in the hobby?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 9, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Looking on the World Spider Catalog and seeing a lot of obscure species there (or at least ones I haven't heard of). However, it is impossible to know which species are in the hobby. Are species listed in the World Spider Catalog generally in the hobby?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


It's not even a little bit impossible. Simply shopping around you will see what's generally available. Research goes a long way.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hydrazine (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the Grammostola genus is pretty obscure aside from rosea/porteri/pulchripes/pulchra.

concerning what I own, _Lasiodorides polycuspulatus_ is probably most obscure one I got.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I'll be using this thread a way to add species to my wish list, as I'm too lazy to find these species myself. List as many as you can. Title says all, have at it!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2



I'd help you, but I'm too lazy! :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Keith B (Apr 9, 2014)

This thread itself is "obscure" .  Sounds like you want tarantulas that burrow and stay burrowed forever lol.  What's rare can sometimes depend on what's available at the time.  G. pulchra was nearly impossible to find for about 8 months, last year I think, but now they're pretty available.  You can compare what stores have (yes, you have to look for yourself)  with what other hobbyists have on forums, then derive from that what you haven't seen really available.  For me, offhand I think of B. klaasi, A. bicoloratum, and T. blondi for starters, all of which will likely carry a huge price tag, possibly even as slings.  These are ones that are in the hobby, but barely it would seem.  

I constantly research things because I find tarantulas to be very interesting.  I even went so far as to search for anything I could find for all 948 (give or take) described species, which took all of 12 hours... not very long after I made a list, which is easy thanks to Michael Jacobi's bibliography.  "Lazy" is not going to get you far with information on an enthusiast forum.  Someone who is too lazy to research what tarantula he/she wants, to me at least, will be too lazy to find out how to take care of it, or maybe even be too lazy to care for it in general.  A lot of tarantulas from pet stores have died and lived in discomfort because the buyer is content with the regimen the store gives them, is probably just looking to have a large spider to look cool, and not really interested in finding out anything more about their pet.  They don't research or ask for help until it's near death.  Not good to be lazy when it comes to animals you want to keep. 

So next time just ask what we think is rare in the hobby, and don't tell us you're too lazy to look for yourself.  It makes people hesitate to point you towards a tarantula, for my reasoning above.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hairbug66 (Apr 9, 2014)

I am certainly not as educated or informed as many of this forum's users; however; for the last 6 or so months I have been researching and attempting to learn as much as I can about the one T I currently possess. I am absolutely enthralled and intrigued by the world of spiders, and pretty much always have been. I have cared for Aphonopelmas in the past and am currently searching for a Texas T to admire and feed once again. About 15 or so years ago I stumbled across a Texas T (which I now know was an Aphonopelma) that was completely orangish or peachish in color. I have a pretty good visually acute memory and have yet to find anything in my months of research that matches it exactly. I was on a private ranch in Karnes county Texas and was not T hunting but instead was Herping on a warm fall day. The moral to my story is the Aphonopelma Genus is quite obscure. I currently feed, observe, and admire a B. Smithi 5.5" Female and she is the root of my demise into this recent re-introduction to the fascinating world of Arthropods. 

Happy Hunting !!!


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 9, 2014)

hairbug66 said:


> I am certainly not as educated or informed as many of this forum's users; however; for the last 6 or so months I have been researching and attempting to learn as much as I can about the one T I currently possess. I am absolutely enthralled and intrigued by the world of spiders, and pretty much always have been. I have cared for Aphonopelmas in the past and am currently searching for a Texas T to admire and feed once again. About 15 or so years ago I stumbled across a Texas T (which I now know was an Aphonopelma) that was completely orangish or peachish in color. I have a pretty good visually acute memory and have yet to find anything in my months of research that matches it exactly. I was on a private ranch in Karnes county Texas and was not T hunting but instead was Herping on a warm fall day. The moral to my story is the Aphonopelma Genus is quite obscure. I currently feed, observe, and admire a B. Smithi 5.5" Female and she is the root of my demise into this recent re-introduction to the fascinating world of Arthropods.
> 
> Happy Hunting !!!


Off topic but perhaps Aphonopelma moderatum?


----------



## goodoldneon (Apr 10, 2014)

Wisdom comes to those who help themselves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Apr 10, 2014)

goodoldneon said:


> Wisdom comes to those who help themselves.


Those that are too lazy, do not help themselves


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 10, 2014)

goodoldneon said:


> Wisdom comes to those who help themselves.


I have been helping myself, if you did not read my post about looking on the World Spider Catalog.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 10, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Those that are too lazy, do not help themselves


Well this is an internet forum...

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keith B (Apr 10, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I have been helping myself, if you did not read my post about looking on the World Spider Catalog.


The World Spider Catalogue is great for verifying what's current and looking for junior synonyms.  Other than that it can be a real bear to work through every species.  As I mentioned, try Jacobi's Tarantula Bibliography.  It's tuned towards the hobbyist as opposed to the scientist.


----------



## paassatt (Apr 10, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> Off topic but perhaps Aphonopelma moderatum?


Great spider. Here's a picture of mine. I don't see it very often since it's always burrowed, but when I do, it's a treat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Apr 10, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Well this is an internet forum...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


What's your point?


----------



## hairbug66 (Apr 10, 2014)

What I meant was the Aphonopelma Genus has a lot of question marks in reference to the ID of its numerous species. I've seen and read many posts asking and searching for a positive ID of a T which can only be an Aphonopelma but no one can say for sure which Aphonopelma it is. Granted some are readily ID'd, however some are not. I've not seen such confusion in any other genus in my short time of research. A. Hentzi seems quite prevalent in my neck of the woods; however; what I found several years ago certainly appears to be something different than what has been recorded or reported.  So is there a more obscure genus as a whole or not?


----------



## hairbug66 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have yet to come across another Aphonopelma in this years limited search; however; i will continue my quest. I have trips planned for Medina, Midland, and Hays county TX. Medina and Hays co. will be first on my list with Midland to follow shortly thereafter. Midland excites me the most as I feel as though I have the opportunity to find something special. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.
BTW: I have come across an actve burrow in an open field in Bexar Co. but I can not call her up. She doesn't respond to anything. I've tried tickling and watering with no luck at all. Any suggestions?


----------



## Thenubie15 (Apr 16, 2014)

I would say a true T.Blondi is one of the most hardest T's to find


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 16, 2014)

Thenubie15 said:


> I would say a true T.Blondi is one of the most hardest T's to find


I've actually seen quite a few for sale in local pet stores around here. However, a good amount of those could very well just be mislabeled Stirmis.


----------



## Keith B (Apr 16, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> I've actually seen quite a few for sale in local pet stores around here. However, a good amount of those could very well just be mislabeled Stirmis.


Absolutely most definitely.  Pet stores sell strimis all the time.  True blondis would probably run you $250 US, just for a sling.  They are VERY hard to come by right now.


----------



## Driller64 (May 13, 2014)

Found a few random obscures on the World Spider Catalog:

Batesiella crinita

Bonnetina aviae

Bonnetina papalutlensis

Brachionopus annulatus

Brachypelma andrewi

Brachypelma fossorium

Catumiri parvum


----------



## telepatella (May 13, 2014)

I don't know much about the most obscure tarantula. 

But, as to your question, my slightly on-point answer is Aphonpelma moorei.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

